# Under active thyroid and bodybuilding



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Don't know if anyone has any info or can help , I am 44 year old fella and have under active thyroid currently on meds 175 mcg thyroxine and 10mcg t3 daily. I am 140 lbs 5'10 and body fat 7.5%. I know this can lead to people gaining weight but I have a clean diet and train 4 times a week .

Is there any advice re foodstuffs or timing I should consider or supplements to take or avoid?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am the same mate and l don't really avoid anything TBH.

What you have to do is keep tweaking things in your diet, losing weight is a bitch !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

7.5% bf? Pic?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> 7.5% bf? Pic?


I missed that bit.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Madmax123 said:


> Don't know if anyone has any info or can help , I am 44 year old fella and have under active thyroid currently on meds 175 mcg thyroxine and 10mcg t3 daily. I am 140 lbs 5'10 and body fat 7.5%. I know this can lead to people gaining weight but I have a clean diet and train 4 times a week .
> 
> Is there any advice re foodstuffs or timing I should consider or supplements to take or avoid?












Like your post, one of these things is not like the others...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Madmax123 said:


> Don't know if anyone has any info or can help , I am 44 year old fella and have under active thyroid currently on meds 175 mcg thyroxine and 10mcg t3 daily. I am 140 lbs 5'10 and body fat 7.5%. I know this can lead to people gaining weight but I have a clean diet and train 4 times a week .
> 
> Is there any advice re foodstuffs or timing I should consider or supplements to take or avoid?


I'm not entirely sure I understand your post. You only weigh 140lbs yet you're worried about gaining weight? Really? Personally I think you're rather underweight.

If your body fat is only 7.5% your underactive thyroid is well under control.

In terms of supplements, because your thyroid supplements are orals and absorbed through your gut the medications and supplements listed below shouldn't be taken at the same time as T4, as they can interfere with your body's ability to absorb the hormone:


Aluminum hydroxide (found in some antacids)

Calcium supplements

Colestid and cholestyramine (absorbs bile)

Iron supplements

Magnesium supplements

Raloxifene (an osteoporosis treatment)

Sucralfate (for ulcers)

Soy-based foods


If you must use any of these then take either 3-4hours before of after your thyroid meds.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> I missed that bit.


It sounds to me he's either skinnier than i used to be or has no muscle mass at all.

@op are u scared of eating?


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> It sounds to me he's either skinnier than i used to be or has no muscle mass at all.
> 
> @op are u scared of eating?


Not at all , currently on 2700 kcal s a day 40/30/30 carbs,protein ,fats. I have lost 26 lbs since march on a low carb diet as I was getting a belly I didn't like to be honest so now I want to regain weight with a healthier diet as prior to march I hadn't trained for a few years and had a poor diet,I felt that if I just trained and had extra cals I might gain and look fatter.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry just seen the bodyfat pic ? I had calliper test last week and that was result from the guy who did it


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Like your post, one of these things is not like the others...


What do u mean by that?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

140 lbs is ten stone mate, and you say your worried about gaining weight, l am somewhat confused ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> 140 lbs is ten stone mate, and you say your worried about gaining weight, l am somewhat confused ?


Maybe the op is :lol:


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry I want to gain weight just concerned I might get it wrong and end up gaining lots of bf . I know with bulking it can happen just don't want to gain bad weight if that makes sense.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madmax123 said:


> Sorry I want to gain weight just concerned I might get it wrong and end up gaining lots of bf . I know with bulking it can happen just don't want to gain bad weight if that makes sense.


Gaining lean muscle is neither easy nor quick mate but is possible.

All you can do is experiment with your diet, you will know if your getting fat or not..

If you are, reign it in a bit...


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't think you need to care about putting bodyfat on, I think you just need to increase your food intake.

As a long time caliper user, I can guarantee that it's wrong unless you are doing a multi-point caliper test.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Milky said:


> Gaining lean muscle is neither easy nor quick mate but is possible.
> 
> All you can do is experiment with your diet, you will know if your getting fat or not..
> 
> If you are, reign it in a bit...


Simples


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Goosh said:


> I don't think you need to care about putting bodyfat on, I think you just need to increase your food intake.
> 
> As a long time caliper user, I can guarantee that it's wrong unless you are doing a multi-point caliper test.


It was 9 points I think


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madmax123 said:


> It was 9 points I think


I take it you have visible abs etc mate ?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Madmax123 said:


> It was 9 points I think


If its a 9-point caliper test then it's gonna be pretty accurate. That's VERY low bodyfat, particularly for your age.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Milky said:


> I take it you have visible abs etc mate ?


Yes just not enough muscle mass  I'm enjoying being in this condition but want more to show overall,if I gain I will look well I feel I could easily hold 2 more stone and if my bf was in check too be happy days. That's why I been asking so many questions on here to get advice


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madmax123 said:


> Yes just not enough muscle mass  I'm enjoying being in this condition but want more to show overall,if I gain I will look well I feel I could easily hold 2 more stone and if my bf was in check too be happy days. That's why I been asking so many questions on here to get advice


Yeah which is good mate but everyone is different and unfortunately the thyroid issue IMO makes it that little bit harder.

Me personally l tend to find reducing carbs works but other thrive on them.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Any pics op? Calipers are not always the most reliable of things for a true bf reading.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes milky some times after carbs I feel bloated and was thinking of keeping cals up with peanut butter in my protein drink so my over cals excess is the same. Up until lunch I'm ok just mid pm don't always feel like pre training meal .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madmax123 said:


> Yes milky some times after carbs I feel bloated and was thinking of keeping cals up with peanut butter in my protein drink so my over cals excess is the same. Up until lunch I'm ok just mid pm don't always feel like pre training meal .


Pre training l was having a shake with coconut oil or EVOO or PB or Almonds mate...

Cocopops immediately post workout then no carbs after that, that helped me.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nothing recent will ask wife to do one this week ,got a back pic from mid July if an use not sure what bf was then


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok I train 5 pm so carbs straightaway I have by 6 pm then a meal at 7 so possible no carbs there . I usually have protein drink before bed mixed with water does that sound ok?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madmax123 said:


> Ok I train 5 pm so carbs straightaway I have by 6 pm then a meal at 7 so possible no carbs there . I usually have protein drink before bed mixed with water does that sound ok?


Yes mate, what is your 7 pm meal ?

Also only a small amount of fast acting carbs with some protein post workout. Some people don't agree with this but it worked for me.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Cooked chicken fillet 160 g cooked weight had been having 200 g sweet potato and veg


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madmax123 said:


> Cooked chicken fillet 160 g cooked weight had been having 200 g sweet potato and veg


Stick with it, but maybe half the potato, if you feel your getting fat cut out the potato completely and only use green veg, see if that works...

I never go over 100 grammes of carbs with any meal.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Currently

Fat 91g

Carbs 318 g

P 209 g

Spread over 6/7 meals as I work 4.30 am to 5 pm so plenty of eating time especially as im a butcher


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

You mention bloating on carbs sometimes - Is that all carbs? I'm thinking are you ok with gluten?


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Never really thought about it , is there a way to test


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Feel bloated after milk to come to think of it but I enjoy milk


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Madmax123 said:


> Feel bloated after milk to come to think of it but I enjoy milk


Could be lactose then.


----------



## Madmax123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok worth checking out , I'll drop milk for a few days to see any reaction


----------

